
What to Do When Personal and Professional Commitments Compete for Your Time - jaoued
https://hbr.org/2018/04/what-to-do-when-when-personal-and-professional-commitments-compete-for-your-time
======
johnny313
> Invest in advance

This has been key for me. My spouse and I both work, and we have 3 kids.
Balancing both jobs and making sure our kids know they are a priority for us
is tough - but going all in for our family when we have vacation, free
weekends, etc has let us go the extra mile at work when we have too.

